# Free x64 plugins



## gmet (Jan 8, 2010)

*FREE x64 PLUGINS*

These are plugins for 64 bit Windows (not 64 bit processing in the plugin); anyway I hope that this thread can become a sticky (like the other Freebees thread).

http://www.soundsondemand.com/detail.asp/free_halls_of_fame-origami_edition/en (Halls of Fame)

EWQLSO PLAY

Blue Cat's Plugins

http://www.acusticaudio.net/modules.php?name=Downloads&op=getit&lid=1424 (Acoustica Nebula)

http://www.meldaproduction.com/freevstplugins/downloadmfreevsteffects64.php (Melda Plugins)

NewSofting DaHornet Synth - actually donationware for the x64 version (9 USD)

Justin


----------



## JPQ (Aug 17, 2010)

few of these are also available in x64 versions.
http://kunz.corrupt.ch/?Products
ps. one my favorite synths is tal noisemaker form link which i gived.


----------



## Ah_dziz (Oct 3, 2010)

Most of the voxengo free plugins have been updated and released in x64 versions. all his freebies are worth getting.

http://www.voxengo.com/group/freevst/


----------



## toddkreuz (Mar 3, 2011)

I just went all 64 bit, and though there arent a million plugs and instruments made for it yet, i sure am glad i just went and got it over with.
Happily, it wasnt bad at all.
80 percent of my software was able to survive the jump. I just had to upgrade to Play versions of my EW libs. Not bad. I think there's alot of people who dont quite realize ALOT of stuff will run in 64 bit, especially if you have Jbridge installed.

The I7 950 is a life changer for me. Coming from a P4 2.8ghz.

Thanks for the posts, and making this thread, its great!! Im already using Voxengo Tube amp.

If i find anything cool, i'll be back to post it here. Thanks again guys!!
TK


----------



## Mike Connelly (Mar 4, 2011)

Don't forget Kontakt Player.


----------



## toddkreuz (Mar 4, 2011)

Mike Connelly @ Fri Mar 04 said:


> Don't forget Kontakt Player.



Actually, everything in Komplete 7 runs perfectly in Cubase 64 bit. 
Kontakt, Kore2, Massive, Battery, Guitar Rig 4....
Even Reaktor 5 works without Jbridge!!! LOL

TK


----------



## cane creek (Apr 19, 2011)

http://kunz.corrupt.ch/?Products:VST_TAL-NoiseMaker (TAL-NoiseMaker) VST/AU 64bit , better than many you pay for.


----------



## Den (Jul 22, 2013)

The latest free 64bit Plugins.

http://vladgsound.wordpress.com/plugins/molot/

http://vladgsound.wordpress.com/plugins/limiter6/

http://www.tokyodawn.net/tdr-feedback-compressor-2/

Those are superb sounding free plugins that I recommend.


----------



## Patryk Scelina (Apr 23, 2014)

I personally love "Podolski" from uHe. It is very simple but yet quite powerful. The most important is that it is very very light for CPU and you can achieve nice "Zebra" like sounds.

http://www.u-he.com/cms/podolski


----------



## Den (Apr 28, 2014)

TAL-Chorus-LX is a 1:1 standalone version of the chorus implemented in TAL-U-NO-LX.

Features
Characteristics of the Juno-60 chorus.
2 different modes.
Dry/Wet control.
Volume knob.
Only stereo channels supported.


http://kunz.corrupt.ch/products/tal-chorus-lx


----------



## Den (Oct 12, 2014)

http://www.shatteredglassaudio.com/product.php?id=104

SGA1566 SGA1566 is loosely based on a single channel vintage tube preamplifier. We have made some changes to the original schematic, added tone controls, and made it stereo. To achieve the most authentic analog sound, the whole circuit is simulated in real time using the high performance circuit simulator. However, this level of sound fidelity comes at a price of high CPU utilization. For cases where such a CPU hit is prohibitive, we have added a model that is significantly less CPU intensive but slightly less accurate than the circuit simulation. 
Use SGA1566 to add warmth to a track, as a saturation compressor, or to add "dirt" with tube overdrive.

Windows
Mac


----------



## geronimo (Oct 20, 2014)

Camel Crusher by Camel Audio _ Great for guitars, drums and plenty more !

http://www.camelaudio.com/camelcrusher.php


----------



## kosi (Dec 12, 2014)

Flux Stereotool and BitterSweet V3
both very nice !!!
http://www.fluxhome.com/products/freewa ... reotool-v3


----------



## Den (May 9, 2015)

*Acon Digital Chorus Free*

Acon Digital Multiply is a free and versatile chorus effect with a unique twist. Each simulated voice is processed with a phase randomizing filter so that unpleasant comb filter effects are avoided. The effect can be used to simulate the effect of several performers playing the same tones simultaneously, to widen the spatial image or to create special effects for sound design. Multiply can simulate up to 6 additional voices and both the pitch and the loudness of the voices can be modulated. There is also an integrated equalizer consisting of low cut, low shelf, high shelf and high cut filters that can be applied to the effect signal. An integrated pre-delay section makes it possible to create modulated and diffuse echo effects.

Acon Digital Multiply is available for both Windows (PC) and OS X (Macintosh). Both 32 and 64 bit versions are available, and the plug-in formats VST, AAX and Audio Units (OS X only) are supported.



http://acondigital.com/products/multiply/


----------



## Den (May 9, 2015)

*Nova-67P Free*

Nova-67P is a parallel parametric equalizer plugin combined with a compressor. The compressor can optionally operate in frequency dependent and split-band modes. In this case the plugin operates as a parallel dynamic equalizer.


Very nice clean sound..
https://vladgsound.wordpress.com/plugins/nova67p/


----------



## 1982m (Jul 23, 2015)

*MJUC jr. free version vari-comp / Klanghelm*
"MJUC jr. is the little brother of MJUC, a mixture of the models Mk1 and Mk2. It'll give you an idea, how MJUC performs quality-wise and CPU-wise. If MJUC jr. runs smoothly for you, the big brother will do the same. Also, if you like what MJUC jr. does, you'll love MJUC"

http://www.klanghelm.com/MJUC_audiodemos.php


----------



## 1982m (Nov 2, 2015)

In case anyone missed these from Tokyo Dawn. Excellent plugins, free demo versions with paid upgrades to full versions.
http://www.tokyodawn.net/tdr-kotelnikov/
http://www.tokyodawn.net/tdr-vos-slickeq/
http://www.tokyodawn.net/tdr-feedback-compressor-2/

Added 11/18/2015-
http://www.tokyodawn.net/tdr-nova/


----------



## aorsongmachine (Dec 3, 2015)

All kinds of free plugins in different categories. I'm sure you'll find something useful.
http://bedroomproducersblog.com/free-vst-plugins/


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 1, 2016)

Izotope Vinyl Updated to 64Bit and Available Again 2-16. Still Free.
https://www.izotope.com/en/products/effects-instruments/vinyl/

http://www.pro-tools-expert.com/hom...e-re-release-their-free-plug-in-vinyl-plug-in


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 18, 2016)

Some of the newer things that have been posted around. Enjoy.

Best Free Plugins 2016 Edition
http://www.resoundsound.com/best-free-vst-au-aax-plugins-mac-pc-2016/

Free Summing Amp Plugin
http://bedroomproducersblog.com/2016/02/10/prime-studio-charly-free/

Free Izotope Delay Plugin
https://www.izotope.com/en/products/effects-instruments/ddly-dynamic-delay/

If your into the Sansamp Tchad Blake Distortion Sound (ie Arctic Monkeys) but do not use Pro Tools give this a try.
http://www.tseaudio.com/software/tseBOD

U-he Protoverb Protoware Reverb Plugin
https://www.u-he.com/cms/protoverb

Nomad Factory Bus Driver Plugin (Tribute)
http://www.dontcrack.com/news/2016/...crack-say-thank-you-with-the-free-bus-driver/


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 22, 2016)

Free Pultec Style EQ Plugin (PC & Mac)
http://bedroomproducersblog.com/2016/02/19/ignite-amps-pteq-vst/


----------



## Vin (Feb 29, 2016)

aesthete said:


> Free Pultec Style EQ Plugin (PC & Mac)
> http://bedroomproducersblog.com/2016/02/19/ignite-amps-pteq-vst/



As good as the UAD version imo. We're really spoiled with amazing choices these days.


----------



## synthpunk (Mar 26, 2016)

Podolski has just been updated to vst3, new skins, and 100 new presets. Love it's simplicity when I do not have a hour for Zebra.



Patryk Scelina said:


> I personally love "Podolski" from uHe. It is very simple but yet quite powerful. The most important is that it is very very light for CPU and you can achieve nice "Zebra" like sounds.
> 
> http://www.u-he.com/cms/podolski


----------



## ceemusic (Jul 30, 2016)

TAN compressor from Acustica - based on CORE8 with a classic analog VCA compression.
You need an Acustica account set up then it will be in your dashboard. ( it won't work from the cart page)
http://www.acustica-audio.com/index.php?page=shop.product_details&flypage=flypage.tpl&product_id=160&category_id=50&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=189


----------



## Divico (Jul 17, 2017)

Another one by Klanghelm. This nice saturation plugin with clever controls got updated this year
https://klanghelm.com/contents/products/IVGI/IVGI.php

TDR released a rework of Limiter No. 6. The Demo version offers the full product. Unfortunately without recalls.
http://www.tokyodawn.net/tdr-limiter6-ge

A free reverb
http://www.lesliesanford.com/vst/plugins/


----------



## ceemusic (Oct 18, 2018)

HENRY-F INDUCTOR-BASED RESONANT FILTER
https://www.acustica-audio.com/store/products/henry-f


----------



## bill5 (Oct 26, 2018)

Props for revisiting this thread, doesn't seem to get much attention any more but FWIW here is IMO a great place to start (I think some have been mentioned ) :
https://blog.landr.com/best-free-vst-plugins-2016/

I have tried most on the list (not the drums or bass except Ample's bass and the MT drums, both great) and they range from good to great. Also check synths mentioned here: https://vi-control.net/community/threads/free-synth-plugins-patches.56778/page-5

And

DVS Saxophone (basic but a good sound IMO)
VSCO Sketching Orchestra (likewise - yeah the top-end stuff is better, but unless you're doing full-up symphonic/classical stuff, this may well serve your purposes - an orchestra for free is worth a look IMO)
Voxengo, Variety of Sounds, TAL and TDR stuff (some has been mentioned)


----------



## geronimo (Oct 27, 2018)

https://www.meldaproduction.com/MConvolutionEZ


----------



## waveheavy (Sep 26, 2019)

Careful. One of the Melda plugins had a Trojan virus within it, which my virus software caught.


----------



## Divico (Sep 26, 2019)

waveheavy said:


> Careful. One of the Melda plugins had a Trojan virus within it, which my virus software caught.


You sure about this? Antivirus programs compalining about .dll files is very common


----------



## waveheavy (Sep 26, 2019)

When booting Studio One 4, my virus software flagged this file as being contaminated with a Trojan virus:

C:\Program Files\MeldaProduction\Audio Plugins 11\setup.exe

I was using Kapersky before and it didn't catch it, but I have now changed to another virus protection brand, a major well known brand and it caught it.





Divico said:


> You sure about this? Antivirus programs compalining about .dll files is very common


----------

